# Clunks and bangs gallore!



## DuBob (Apr 15, 2018)

I picked up a used Cruze Eco that is sitting on coilovers (CX Racing) and I have some questions and concerns.

First for the near-term, I want to make the ride as comfortable as I can with the Pennsylvania roads. I turned the dampener knobs counter-clockwise all the way on the front but I don't know where those adjustments are in the rear.

Also, I want to make this ride a lot better......it rides like a rally car now and its my commuter. I hear loud clunks from the front and rear when I hit larger bumps (pot-hole season in PA).

Stock is probably too mushy and for the price it sounds like Bilstein is much closer to stock but still semi-sporty. Again, this is my high MPG commuter, not a performance car.....I have two Pontiac G8 GXP's for the performance.

So in short, how do I get to the dampener adjustments to the rear struts?

What's a good factory-like strut/spring setup and where to buy them from?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I drove XR's car with the Bilsteins and it handled potholes/bumps great. Normal ride was a *little* stiffer than stock, but it was also far less affected by crappy roads than stock.


----------

